# bowing at a store doorway



## dragonswordkata (Feb 18, 2007)

After reading Theletch1 well writen piece on bowing, I thought of the following story that happened to me.

Has this, or like this, ever happened to you?

At the dojo where I teach I have to walk on and off the mats dozens of times during the day. We bow both times, everytime.
I walked up to a convienence stores door one day and started to bow. I caught myself half way down but I had a couple friends inside who started to laugh at me. They both were fellow students and they weren't laughing at me per say since they told me they have done it themselfs, just not going into a convienence store lol.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't say that I've ever done that but I do find myself answering questions with "Hai!" on a fairly regular basis.  It's ok with my wife as she trains with me but folks at work get a little confused.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 18, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> After reading Theletch1 well writen piece on bowing, I thought of the following story that happened to me.
> 
> Has this, or like this, ever happened to you?
> 
> ...



I caught my son doing that about a year or so ago as he was entering his classroom at church. lol!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't do it very much anymore - but when I first started TKD 20 years ago, I worked in a room with an entry shaped very much like the entry into the dojang... took me months to quit bowing into work, but that was better than forgetting to bow on my way into class!

I also have problems shaking hands without bowing...


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, and I usually pass out homework papers and forms with two hands and a slight bow.

On a similar note: Years (and years) ago, my Dad recounted a story about the old movie theatre where he used to work while in high school.  It hosted a series of small water fountains attached to the rear wall of the theare vestibule.  My father told me that you could always tell who the Catholics entering the theatre were, because they would reach for the water fountain as they entered/exited.  Most, but not all, would catch themselves before dunking their fingertips in the fountain and blessing themselves at the movie theatre.  (Roman Catholic forum members will understand  )


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 19, 2007)

For some odd reason, I still get the urge to bow to anyone that even looks asian, especially when I go to a Chinese or Japanese restaurant.  There's a hibachi grill not too far away, and they'll read off what you ordered just before they cook it.  I always say "yes sir/ mam," and bow my head.  Then there's the guy that works at the sushi bar, who always says something like goodbye, and I'll catch myself just as I get ready to bow.  I've stopped bowing at convenience store doors, finally!

I also shake with 2 hands and do a slight bow combo from time to time.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 19, 2007)

I bow my head to many people as a sign of recognition, respect, or aknowledgement, and I've been doing it long before I was invovled in martial arts.


----------



## curious (Feb 20, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> My father told me that you could always tell who the Catholics entering the theatre were, because they would reach for the water fountain as they entered/exited. Most, but not all, would catch themselves before dunking their fingertips in the fountain and blessing themselves at the movie theatre. (Roman Catholic forum members will understand  )


 
:rofl:  Very true- I can relate!!!

My 7 year old is the one that has developed the habit of bowing at stores, school...It's funny watching him- when he's about half ways he stops and looks at me with his mouth open. Sadly, though he's also getting this habit of smack his forehead.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 20, 2007)

I remember going into a front stance once in phys ed class, way back when, and all my class mates looking at me like I was from Mars or something.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 20, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> For some odd reason, I still get the urge to bow to anyone that even looks asian, especially when I go to a Chinese or Japanese restaurant.  There's a hibachi grill not too far away, and they'll read off what you ordered just before they cook it.  I always say "yes sir/ mam," and bow my head.  Then there's the guy that works at the sushi bar, who always says something like goodbye, and I'll catch myself just as I get ready to bow.  I've stopped bowing at convenience store doors, finally!


I bow to the sushi chefs at the local Japanese restaurant. I don't consider it out of line, it's just being polite.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 20, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I bow to the sushi chefs at the local Japanese restaurant. I don't consider it out of line, it's just being polite.


 

One time, the chef gave me a weird look when I did it.  Yeah, he bowed back, but still.  Also, I've never noticed it until recently.  Of course, I'm not into eating sushi, either...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 20, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> I bow my head to many people as a sign of recognition, respect, or aknowledgement, and I've been doing it long before I was invovled in martial arts.


Where did you learn to do this. What possessed you to start bowing to people in a western culture.
Sean


----------



## Kreth (Feb 20, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> One time, the chef gave me a weird look when I did it.  Yeah, he bowed back, but still.  Also, I've never noticed it until recently.  Of course, I'm not into eating sushi, either...


The first time I did it, the sushi chef did a doubletake, then grinned and returned my bow. Now every time I go in, he bows to say hello.


----------



## crushing (Feb 20, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> I bow my head to many people as a sign of recognition, respect, or aknowledgement, and I've been doing it long before I was invovled in martial arts.


 
Is it really a bow, or is it more of a tip?  I do the head tip thing sometimes, but haven't really considered it a bow.  I don't know where I picked it up.


----------



## crushing (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I did it.  I play volleyball on Monday nights, just started earlier this year.  Anyway, I caught myself bowing as I was leaving the volleyball court for the evening.  My lovely wife just laughed at me and then I thought of this thread.  I'm not sure anyone else caught me.

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Mar 20, 2007)

When I shake someone's hand, I keep catching myself covering with my other hand and slightly bowing my head.


----------

